# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  وكلاء سياحة وسفر في الأردن

## الوسادة

*

وكلاء سياحة وسفر      في الأردن


  فاكس
 هاتف
 وكلاء سياحة وسفر



 أعضاء هيئة تنشيط السياحة / العاملون

5664767
5665465
أبركرومبي            وكنت الأردن


4614400
4636166
أماني            للسياحة والسفر



5685520
الصقر            العربي


5824778
5824767
الازرق            للسياحة والسفر


5535529
5535528
بيت المقدس            للسياحة والسفر


5687972
5601076
الدقاق            للسياحة والسفر


5511428
5510639
النخبة            للسياحة والسفر


5539320
5521036
الاجازة            الذهبية

5621808
5694808
حسام            للسياحة

5669905
5607014
انترناشونال            تريدرز

5697437
5697434
أدونيس            للسياحة والسفر

03203263
0320156250
اكوامارينا            للسياحة والسفر

4610198
4624262
اطلس            للسياحة والسفر

5622464
5622408
بواب            للسياحة والسفر

560593
5681907
بلو بل            للسياحة والسفر

4654251
4642526
النجمة            للسياحة والسفر

5511202
5511200
التاج            الذهبي

4616428
4616419
عشتار            انترناشونال

5510613
5510611
عصام            للسياحة والسفر

4658079
4643017
السياحة            الدائرية

5683439
5664916
لورنس            للسياحة والسفر

5524561
5529444
العطلة            الأردنية

5604618
5673366
شركة            نعواس للسياحة

5685490
5685184
وكالة            الشرق القريب

4651779
4651780
نبتون            للسياحة

5683789
5602460
الشرق            السريع

5531014
5512074
عبر البلاد            العربية

5682628
5682628
بيلا            للسياحة

5681402
5667028
البتراء            للسياحة والسفر

58586845
5857164
رويال            للسياحة

5699261
5699260
تانيا            للسياحة

5519446
5539509
القمة            للسياحة والسفر

5536964
5533526
الأردنية            للسياحة البيئية

2157099            03
2157099            03
البدوية            للسياحة / البتراء

5686790
5674267
الوطنية            للخدمات السياحية

5712815
5865249
موارد            الشرق الأدنى

4647117
4647118
نيبو            للسياحة

2019461            03
2022801            03
نيازي            للسياحة

5922612
5922613
تدمر            للسياحة والسفر

5685421
5673361
عبر الشرق            للسياحة

2156666            03
2156665            03
قمر البتراء

5651774
5651773
بلازا            للسياحة

5688919
5668069
الفضاء            للسياحة والسفر

4640168
4624104
تلستار

4610272
4614272
مكتب            الخدمات للسياحة

4614150
4652150
دار السياحة            والسفر

5693197
5852206
ترافل            لنك

461095
4641959
وكالة            السفر المتحدة

4635331
4631164
المسافرون            الدوليون

5690150
5663150
تايكي            للسياحة

5686490
5697480
الوادي            للسياحة والسفر

4617507
4617506
الاصدقاء            للسياحة

4657999
4641083
ابولو            للسياحة والسفر


 فاكس
 هاتف
 وكلاء سياحة وسفر



 عضاء هيئة تنشيط السياحة / المؤازرون



5604649
5604676
أمين            قعوار وأولاده

2035926            03
2039222            03
الجسر            للسفر


5698183
5697998
شركة            الاستكشاف

5689307
5698180
هشام            للسياحة العالمية

5815765
5815562
الأردن            الوطنية للسياحة

4626196
4629901
الألفية            للسياحة

4621108
4627212
الشمس            للسياحة والسفر

5685100
5683200
وكالة            الثقة للسياحة

4655011
4612004
وكالة            زعترة وشركاه

5862218
5856042
أميرال            للسياحة

5692800
5677645
شواطئ            البحر الميت

5681831
5681959
السهم            الأخضر

5862277
5828801
مؤسسة            حشوة للسياحة

5639066
5652066
السياحة            العصرية

5529116
5529115
الأخوات

5529111
5535777
الأول            للسياحة والسفر


 المصدر: وزارة الخارجية/سفارة        الأردن





مع حبي

الــوســادة 
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*نشكرك يــا الـوسـادة على هذا الموضوع القيم و المفيد ..

والذي يخدم قطاع السياحه في بلدنا العزيز ..


*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*يسلموووووووووووووو .. جهودك مشكورة 

دائماً فايديتينا*

----------


## الوسادة

*شكرا جزيلا عالإضافة نحن بخدمة الأعضاء يدا بيد مشرفنا العزيز*

----------


## shams spring

:Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):

----------

